# Lilmissy's Homemade Pasta



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thought I would share on how I use my wheat berries. I have an over abundence of eggs, my new layers are laying about 12 a day. Between us and the neighbors, we can only eat som much. So I made spaghetti noodles (angel hair) to freeze for quick dinners in the summer. 
I ground kamut, winter hard wheat, soft spring wheat, and hard spring wheat. One recipe I used the hard winter and semolina mixed together, we decided it tasted a bit doughy. The kamut was a bugger to get through the pasta machine, but once I got it the end result was a really nice tastey noodle. I also made a mix of soft spring and hard wheat and then I did soft spring by iteself. I have to say the latter 2 were my favorite. My last batch I added 1 T each of dried parslay, basil and oregano. Man is it good! This is my recipe. I am sure you can let them hang and dry to save, but I make a lot at once and I just let them dry until I am reayd to toss into the freezer.

1 2/3 c of flour (mixed flours if you like)
2 eggs
1 T olive oil
a pinch of sea salt

Mix it up, knead for about 5 mins, cover with plastic wrap and let rest for 30 mins. 

I use a pasta machine. So I put it through #1 about 5 times then do even numbers to get my desired thickness.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Looks nummy. Toss a bit of sauce on them, maybe some cheese....Ok....Im hungry now


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks great! Homemade noodles are the best, aren't they?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

This is something I need to do. Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

Wish there was a way I could get some of those "extra" home grown eggs with the dark orange yolks.


----------

